# 2-speed Kickback Townie On World Sport



## bulldog1935 (May 8, 2016)

trying to show off for my friend, who never does more than an occasional phone photo of any bike.
One morning on a ride, I grabbed this quick photo of his project from last year.
He did a really nice job on this USA-built World Sport frame ($100 frame).





he began with the Dyad rims built on Sram 2-sp auto rear hub and Shimano dyno front hub.
Routed all his wires through the frame/fork (out the seat tube for the rear light by milling a thin narrow groove in the deep, thick part of the seatpost).
His headlight is not yet in for this photo.
His brakes are VO Grand Cru, along with the chain guard.
He picked his ring and drive cog so his two gears are 55" and 72"
Straight bars, leather-wraps.  Tektro reverse bar-end brake levers
I donated the Honjo 36mm fenders to the project.
The bike sails on 28mm tires - it's fast.

Wish I had a better shot of this, a Univega (Miyata-built) mixe with Afline and dyno he was finishing up for his wife (not quite done on the hammered fenders)


----------

